# My lucky Fish Hunter Sling damaged!



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

My friend heard about the duck kill and wanted to see and try the slingshot.I handed it to him and gave a brief explaination on how to properly shoot it . He smacked the fork with the steel ball cracking the fork thru to the handle.$90 down the drain! This is the second time a friend ruined a slingshot not knowing how to shoot them. The first was my osage one which fell out of his hands after he shot it and it cracked on the concrete patio!! I think there should be a sticky about how vulnerable these are when in inexperienced hands.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Gaaaaaa !









Did he at least offer to buy the ruined sling from you ?

Even if you didn't take him up on it, it would have at least been good form for him to offer. I certainly would have.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Corrado, time to change friends or buy him one of his own.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Indeed.

I wore out a few bands prematurely back in September due to overdrawing some of the lighter bands, but that was my only sin. I've never had a fork hit, and hopefully never will.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your fish hunter fork CV

Keep them away from those that dont know how to shoot..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't let my friends shoot my valuable slingshots. Buy a couple of Daisy F16s or similar and let them shoot those.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Like Henry I don't let my friend shoot my custom made slingshots, if they wish to shoot i will gladly make them their own, if they only wish to borrow one i let them borrow one of my marksman frames as they are virtually indestructible. Prior to letting them borrow them there were no fork hits on it no nicks on the frame, now there are about ten chips on each frame but nothing a little black paint won't fix

-Ace-


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree, never let anyone new, shoot your slingshot if you done want it marred, or broken. Every time I let a newbie shoot they inevitably damage it. I have determined they will never shoot what I want to keep looking good.

Sorry about the damages. At least you know you are a good friend.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

lol.
Nobody except for ME shoots my -good- slingshot. (good beeing the one I'm shooting at that moment in time.)
I do have a stack of very good, older models that can be used for lending to friends.

And a fork breaking when hitting the floor, hardwood boardcut? ****, thats unlucky.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

man.. what a bummer.. i second what everyone is saying, i don't let friends shoot any of my prized/valuble slingshots.. 
i have had some friends ruin some really nice knives of mine..


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

YeEah, I didnt realize that it does take some time and skill to shoot these things and not everyone is capable of doing it correctly in the beginning. When I was a kid and had my first Whamo- I never even hit a fork and I was just learning then. Im glad it didnt happen to my better slingshots!


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

hi mate i have got a hunter and mine has split without a fork hit. i have been in touch wiyh fish and he said he would change it for me, just a bit of advice


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry to hear about your fish hunter catty snapping after a fork hit! I think his design shape is amazing but a weakness is the fact that the grooves are routed and sharp causing stress points as opposed to smoothly rounded... I had the same thing happen to my hunter mate, only I have no one to blame but myself!

Keep on keeping on mate and make your own hunter, only better than the one that got snapped!

Peace


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had 2 fishunter and lots of forkhits none of them broke like that.Even after many forkhits i just resended it and it looks as new.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Forget about those high priced solid wood shooters and cut your own out of plywood. Plywood can take a hit. When you have a friend with you always carry a crappy slingshot that you hate for a loaner.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Or if your not all that handy pick one of my el cheapo frames finished and ready to go in strong multiplex for $25-$30 shipped (depending on the model)

Cheers


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

If one of my friends did that to me and didn't offer to pay for it they wouldn't be my friend any more...


----------

